# unable to play video with the new xf86-video-intel-2.6.3? here's a workaround



## lungten (Apr 13, 2009)

For the last couple of days, I have not been able to play videos on my FreeBSD desktop.

Xorg: 7.4_1
Xorg-server: 1.6.0,1
xf86-video-intel: 2.6.3

Before that, I was not about to logout from my Fluxbox. I have been updating my ports regularly waiting for the new Xorg or the patches. Finally, there were updates to many X related ports. I thought the updates would fix the problem and it did but brought in a new one.

The previous problem (from what I know) was the Xorg and now it is the intel video driver.

I google'ed around for some time  and found people saying that the intel driver version 2.5.1 work well with the latest X ports.

So I downgraded my intel video driver to 2.5.1 and YES!!! It did work.

Here's what I did.

1. # cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel && make deinstall clean
2. Download xf86-video-intel-2.5.1
3. # cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/
4. # cp -r xf86-video-intel xf86-video-intel-backup (just in case)
5. # cd xf86-video-intel
6. # vi distinfo
and change the info in there to reflect the 2.5.1's.

MD5 (xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.5.1.tar.bz2) = 62e96948860b7a8507963300f56d0d16
SHA256 (xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3.tar.bz2) = 58f6f005a698e63cb34ba1b011b0ddce0b0b3862
SIZE (xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3.tar.bz2) =  716182

7. # vi Makefile
and change the version of the ports to 2.5.1
8. copy the downloaded file xf86-video-intel-2.5.3 to /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/drivers
9. # make install clean

Log out of your box or reboot it.

That's it. This worked for me perfectly.


----------



## businessgeeks (May 18, 2009)

hi there... I noticed that in freshports 2.7.1 of xf86-video-intel has anyone tried it?


----------



## leo2501 (May 19, 2009)

in linux, the 2.7.1 intel drivers give me a lot of trouble, like unresponsive X at start and after a couple of idle hours, so i'll be very interested in how it behaves in freebsd


----------

